

Got Web / UX Design Skills? Lets Talk. - levirosol
http://blog.scoreyard.com/2010/07/15/got-web-ux-design-skills-lets-talk/

======
sudont
I'm a designer who reads HN, and there are lots of other UX, UI and web people
on here too.

Most good designers won't work on spec, but if you look at print designers
interested in jumping to web, you could try providing comparable hours of
development for their freelance/personal stuff. I see you're interested in
trade/barter, luckily it's your best bet.

Also, it sounds like you need a designer who can do front-end, not just any
designer. If one of the dev's can pick that up, you've got a wider array of
options. While it's becoming more common for designers to know the mechanics
of what they're designing for, the good designers who can do front-end are not
going to want to work for free.

Good luck!

------
mieses
Design is important. You should be offering to make the designer an equal
partner.

If you can't afford a designer, then launch the product with the design you
have, which is not terrible.

------
levirosol
A designer who reads HN will probably be a good fit for us. I'd appreciate any
references / referrals you could give me too.

------
abrudtkuhl
Haha awesome seeing this on HN!!! Hooray!

